# Flash Turning Phone Off



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

Been pissing me off wanted to see if anyone knew of a fix besides not using flash. Seems to me that an engineer needs to go back to school cause when this flash gets used at full power the phone locks up and there's no way to get it rebooted without taking out the battery. My guess is the led is drawing too much power and the voltage for the whole phone goes too low or current then the cpu can't function. the flashlight app works fine. Its done this in 2.3.5 and 2.3.6 i don't recall it in 2.3.4

after doing some more reading looks like more people are having those problems

http://community.vzw.com/t5/DROID-Charge-by-Samsung/Camera-flash-kills-shuts-down-and-locks-up-Droid-Charge/td-p/569034


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

That's odd. I use the flash occasionally and haven't seen an issue. What's your full setup? Are you overclocking any?


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

im not overclocking im running 2.3.6 with v6 supercharger. I might of fixed it by enabling preview after every shot im going to keep testing. I read that the battery could be faulty.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

No problems here but I don't mess with supercharger. Stock rooted deodexed debloated EP4P with imoseyons 4.0 voodoo kernel.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Known issue-if the battery is below a certain level and you use the flash, the battery cannot handle the current draw (is not able to supply enough current) and the phone subsequently locks up/turns off. I don't know what happens with an extended battery thoygh


----------

